# How Medicinal Mushrooms Can Improve Your Health



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

How Medicinal Mushrooms Can Improve Your Health
Jeremiah Johnson

1 Comment
For those of you who may be wondering, I can state this article is completely objective. As far as mushrooms are concerned in the diet? I hate 'em. I hate the very sight of them regarding cooking and as an accouterment to meals. That being said, I still actively gather them when possible and have plenty of supplements with them. I value them from a natural medicine perspective and admit to their having nutritional value, although I hate the taste of them.

What's so great about mushrooms?

Mushrooms contain fiber, protein, and carbohydrates, as well as vitamins and minerals, especially B-vitamins and the mineral selenium. They are extremely low in fat. Three ounces of mushrooms (White Mushrooms, readily available in grocery stores) contain about 3 grams of protein. Unlike other foods that lose the nutrients in the cooking process, mushrooms actually release their nutrients when they are cooked. They are also good for supplying Vitamin D and have been shown to increase HDL (High-Density Lipoproteins, aka the "good" cholesterol), as well as lower Triglycerides in the bloodstream, thereby making them helpful for the heart and circulatory system.

Health Boosting Medicinal Mushrooms You Need for Natural Medical Supplies

Shiitake Mushroom
Shiitake Mushroom

There are many beneficial chemicals contained in many mushroom species, such as antioxidants, that fight free radicals, and oxidation (processes of aging and cellular deterioration). They also contain polysaccharides and phenols, and these help to reduce inflammation and stress. Lentinan and beta-glucans are chemicals that help with chemotherapy and side-effects associated with it, such as nausea and vomiting. Beta-glucans themselves are cancer-fighters and are found in such types as Shiitake, a popular mushroom found in grocery stores. Shiitake mushroom extracts have been found to help combat bacteria and viruses, and the extract, as well as the dried mushroom, can improve the immune system by strengthening it. We found this tincture recipe from Moutain Rose Herbs to guide you through making your own.

Much More here:

How Medicinal Mushrooms Can Improve Your Health | Ready Nutrition


----------



## Dunedain (Mar 24, 2018)

Hobbits like mushrooms.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

As do I!
Best burger around is one with a GIANT sized onion bun... so one can stack as many slices of swiss, sauteed shrooms, and sweet onions as possible!


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

StratMaster said:


> As do I!
> Best burger around is one with a GIANT sized onion bun... so one can stack as many slices of swiss, sauteed shrooms, and sweet onions as possible!


Sorry about that previous outburst... I am on the tail end of a 5 day fast.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Shrooms are very good for your health, depending on what mushroom. Shitakes are a good example.

Lion's Mane is good for the brain.


----------

